# How can I simulate bokeh in LR where there isn't any bokeh



## Hjalmarg1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Dear all,

Sometimes I take portraits that after looking carefully later the pictures I would like the subject to stand out. similarly as having a good bokeh, but the image was taken with a cheap lens with narrow aperture, can I do something in LR?
Thanks,


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 3, 2014)

Are you wanting the background to be more out of focus rather than sharply in focus?

If so, use the brush tool to select the area you want to change, and then apply a negativeas clarity or soften skin, and it will blur the area according to how much you set it.


----------

